# Disk Image Mounter



## Oona1 (May 5, 2010)

Hi I have a macbook 10.4.11. I do not see DiskImageMounter software in Finder, how do I go about getting it? Thank you, Oona


----------



## MisterMe (May 5, 2010)

Oona1 said:


> Hi I have a macbook 10.4.11. I do not see DiskImageMounter software in Finder, how do I go about getting it? Thank you, Oona


*DiskImageMounter* is a headless standalone application. It resides in _/System/Library/_. Is there a problem? Do your disk image files not mount or what?


----------



## Giaguara (May 6, 2010)

More precisely, it's located in */System/Library/CoreServices*.
_Don't touch anything in CoreServices folder_ - all the core services of the system are located there. 

DiskImageMounter will launch when you doubleclick an image to be mounted. There's no reason to search for it in Finder, and anything in CoreServices isn't found by Spotlight (to protect users from trashing anything essential from there mainly).


----------



## David Lamond (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello, received the following message just now ""The application "DiskImageMounter" can't be opened -36" - continuing to receive it with each attempt to access Time Capsule files.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 10, 2016)

Do you realize that you posted to a 6 year old thread? 
And we need more information. What OS X version are you running? Are you logged into your network that time capsule is in? Is your Airport Base Station up and running?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 11, 2016)

David Lamond said:


> Hello, received the following message just now ""The application "DiskImageMounter" can't be opened -36" - continuing to receive it with each attempt to access Time Capsule files.
> 
> Any thoughts?



This means you don't have access to that older Time Capsule files. Read the olde 10.5 Hint it might be up you older version of OS X. The name of the hint is  Repair Time Machine .... It might help!


----------

